# Kreative Ideen für ein Webseitenmenü ?



## qball (28. Dezember 2004)

Hallo, ich hoffe ich bin mit meinem Problem im richtigen Forum gelandet. Wenn nicht, dann bitte ich die Mods mich mit diesem Thread zu verschieben.

Ich bin dabei eine Website für eine Onlinerollenspielgilde zu basteln. Allerdings ist mir meine Kreativität abhanden gekommen und mir fällt einfach nichts ein wie ich nun ein Menü in die Seite  integrieren soll. Wenn jemand eine Idee hat wäre ich ziemlich dankbar. Ein Preview der Seite findet ihr unter:  Hier ist die unfertige Seite zu finden!  

Vielen Dank an die Leute die sich mit mir einen Kopf machen   

Gruss

qb4ll


----------



## devilrga (28. Dezember 2004)

Hi, 
Ich glaube der Thread gehört eher in die Creative Lounge.

mfg


----------



## Boromir (28. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich wollte mir gerade die Grafik ansehen, leider hast du sie als bmp gespeichert.
Scheint ein ganz schöner Brocken zu sein, nicht jeder hat DSL also speichere in jpg um die Größe zu reduzieren.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## qball (28. Dezember 2004)

Mir ist auch gerade aufgefallen, daß ich das falsche Forum gewählt habe. Sorry dafür   

Hier nochmal die Seite als JPG 

Jetzt sollte sie jeder anschauen können ohne ein halbes Jahr warten zu müssen.


----------



## Dark_Fighter (28. Dezember 2004)

Da kommt drauf an was für Menüpunkte du hast, also vorallem auf die Anzahl und Untermenüs.
Jedoch fällt mir auf das  bei mir bei 1600x1200 der Header schon fast die halbe Seite füllt ich weiss jetzt nicht ob das die Leute mit einer 1024 Auflösunf freut.


----------



## qball (28. Dezember 2004)

Es soll ein sehr breiter Header sein  Das Menü soll irgendwo links sein und beliebig erweiterbar. Schätze so 10 Links müssten da reinpassen in einer kleinen Schrift.


----------



## holzoepfael (28. Dezember 2004)

Ich finde das sieht nciht schlecht aus, aber ich habe da ein Problem mti der Grösse. Ich seh auf meinen 21 Zoll Bildschirm ziemlich viel Bild und dafür ist fuer die Navigation umso kleiner.
Kannst das nicht irgendwie kleiner machen?

mfg holzoepfael


----------



## Dark_Fighter (29. Dezember 2004)

Sorry bin im flaschen Beitrg gelandet man solle nicht immr so viele Fenster offen haben sorry.


----------



## Jens B. (29. Dezember 2004)

Naja, bestimmt dürfen die das nicht. Aber alle machens - sogar bei Amazon bekommt mein als nicht-18-Jähriger spiele ab 18 .... hab ich gehört ;-]


----------

